# small cell wax starter



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I will be getting some large cell nucs this spring, and I want to work at getting them regressed, so I have obtained some 4.9 wax foundation. I'm thinking about cutting some 2 inch deep strips and attach them into my deep frames that I will add to the nucs when I get them. Having never used small cell foundation before, I want to know what the bees are likely to do with the strips, can I expect them to build small cell on the strips and then continue to fill out the rest of the frame with natural comb of a larger cell size? Or, will they just build all natural comb larger than 4.9 throughout the whole frame? What experiences have you had doing it the way I plan to do it? Should I just use whole sheets of 4.9 instead of strips to get the best result? Thanks. John


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

If you didn't mind plastic, I'd just use PF-100's. You can always scrape off poorly formed comb and reuse them.


----------

